

Ask HN: Describe my start up in one sentence - MattBearman

Following on from my post on Tuesday [0], I&#x27;m really struggling to come up with a good tag line for BugMuncher [1]. Maybe I&#x27;m too close to it, so I thought I&#x27;d see if the kind folks of HN can come up with something.<p>Thanks in advance<p>0 - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10152465
1 - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bugmuncher.com
======
luxpir
BugMuncher: Instant and complete bug reports

BugMuncher: Full bug reports in an instant

BugMuncher: Bugs reported and squashed in an instant

BugMuncher: Your bugs shot and munched on-site

Something to seed the idea pool...

------
ColinWright
[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10152465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10152465)

[1] [http://bugmuncher.com](http://bugmuncher.com)

------
tvvocold
here is one: point out the bug, then get the point.a company who make the
point.

